# Dealing with NEIGHBORS !!



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

My purpose in starting this new thread, is to share some thoughts and ideals as to how we as fanciers, can act as good neighbors, to our neighbors. The reason why I think that this is so important, is because our hobby depends on creating a good public image and being thoughtful to our neighbors. If you or I fail to do this, we jeopardize the ability to keep a loft in our back yards. Not only for ourselves, but for everyone else.

Recently in Chicago, a law was passed, outlawing the keeping of pigeons. Where did this start ? With a disgruntled neighbor. It only takes one situation, to make life difficult for the rest of us.

Here are just a few examples, of what I do. I ask for your ideals on promoting good relations also.

First of all, I keep my birds off my neighbors homes, and out of their trees. Just a few birds perched in a tree above your neighbors new car, is a perfect recipe for trouble. I also go out of my way to be a "Good Guy". I own a snowblower for instance, and all my neighbors side walks get cleaned after a snow storm. Now, they are beholding to me. I helped an elderly neighbor rake her leaves, guess what, in her eyes, I am a "Saint".

We are members of the "Neighborhood Watch" and attend other "Neighborhood" meetings. One neighbor just happens to be President of the City Council, he belongs to the "wrong" party, but I offered my yard for his signs when running for reelection, plus a small donation. One day, I noticed a neighbor was having problems with their lawn mower. A good neighbor, would have lent them a mower, I took that a step further, and mowed their lawn for them, and then refused to accept payment. I realize, this may be somewhat manipulative, but what are the odds that these people would sign a petition to have me lose my birds ?

I am betting, by doing everything I can to be a GOOD neighbor, and a responsible pigeon owner, that I am providing a form insurance, for my future ability to keep my loft in my yard.

Are you being a good neighbor ? Your ideals and comments please.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As long as the loft is kept clean and not a eye sore. Then te birds do not bother neigbors All tis makes it easyer to keep the birds without compiants. The some neighbors will still be botherd. About such things. So I guess the close neighbors should be invited to watch the birds fly and learn a little as to what the are used for. Who knows you may just have a new pigeon neighbor from that.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Both of you hit the nail on the head , I think that the bottom line is keeping a clean and nice looking loft, and as Warren said "keep them off other people's roofs" all it takes is one complaint and you will have a knock on your door and generally thier fix is the birds have to go and then the battle is on. So yes a good relationship with the neighbors is a must, in fact if I lived in town I would be baking up cookies for my neighbors every Saturday just as insurance LOL , luckily I don't have to worry about such things but I still keep a nice loft that isn't an eye sore to anyone as my loft is very visual. In fact they call me the bird guy on the hill LOL
Scott


----------



## kooper (Sep 19, 2004)

i agree with you very much. when i first started raising my pigeons i was a bit worry about what the neighbors would think about it. i have done a good job keeping them off the neighbors houses. i don't think they mind much about it because they have cats that comes into our yard all the time and it doesn't bother us. they seem to enjoy my birds when they fly and come back home and they also seem interested in them too. i do think your right, everyone in love with these birds should be careful and respect others property because it might ruin it for everyone.


----------



## SmallTeamFlyer (Mar 31, 2005)

*Observations*

I've been on both sides of the fence when it comes to complaints against pigeon owners. 

I went to each of my neighbors prior to getting any pigeons. I advised them that I wanted to race them and if ever a problem arose, to please come and see me and the problem would be resolved. 

Time went by and then I was the recipient of an official complaint regarding my pigeons. An Animal Services Officer stopped by my home to inform me of the alleged complaint. The complaint stated "Unsanitary Conditions". 

I was a bit taken back by the complaint as I knew the allegations would not prove true. I invited the Animal Services Officer to the loft where upon his comment was that "the complaint is definitely unwarranted as this loft is much cleaner than he'd expected". I asked what his expectations were and you can imagine that he expected something similar to a farm house chicken coop.

I took the time to explain the racing scene to him. I asked how much the owner of a dog or cat generally spends on their animal(s) to insure their well-being? After his answer I explained the commitment of time, energy, effort and money to insure my birds health and condition. 

The problem with many complaints is that people can call in a complaint and remain entirely anonymous. I don't agree with this as I think everyone should have their day in court, if necessary to face their accusers.

For the next, several months I was still on pins and needles despite the thumbs up from the Animals Services Officer. I knew that the complaint could be reagitated or that a follow-up inspection could be a possibility.

It is really tough when you are surrounded on four sides by neighbors and you know that one of them is the culprit. It makes for very dicey feelings towards all when you don't know who is who. They'll all tell you it wasn't them and obviously there is generally one of the four who is lying.

Now here's the rub or the funny part of the whole ordeal. Fast forward another year into the future. I became an Animal Services Officer. I found a file in the office with my name on it as a case that was investigated. I found out who the neighbor was who made the complaint against me.

Now I know most of you will never have this happen nor the sequence of events that followed (becoming an Animal Services Officer). However, I was very relieved to know who made the complaint. I could now relax a bit. The other three neighbors were back into my good graces and the party which made the complaint was treated with dignity and respect. I always kept an eye out on her and I would have loved to seen her the day I drove up to my house in the Animal Services vehicle. 

Here's what I learned from five plus years experience in the Animal Services occupation.

1) Many people call in complaints for the fact that they have no one in their lives and are acting out for someone to talk to. This is especially true with older persons who have no one to visit with them.

2) Here are a few things to think about in regards to where you live. Just because there is not a pigeon ordinance in place doesn't mean you can't be touched by your local or county government. When the government comes after you they will utilize every law to avail to get you on the hook!

Here are the most common ordinances that will be used against you!

-Noise (most governments have noise ordinances)
-Waste (keep everything super clean, in the loft and the surroundings)
-Numbers of birds (many cities now have a limit on the number of birds/pets)
- Fowl (unfortunately many governments do not distinguish a difference)

There have been lots of good examples posted about being a good neighbor. A little sucking up to the neighbors never hurts! 

If you have any questions about any of what you've read or want to discuss an aspect further, I'm open and will share my viewpoint/experience.

We all love our pigeons. They are important aspects of our lives. Sometimes it doesn't hurt to go the extra mile and put in the extra effort to maintain peace, serenity and above all a clean and appealing environment for your birds, yourselves and your neighbors.

Always treat your birds and their cleanliness with utmost care. I always clean with the attitude that the Mayor or City Council might be looking inside my loft!

Cheers!

Jeff


----------



## PigeonSitter10 (Feb 18, 2005)

you know,here pigeon problems are taken care of by the neighborhood asscosiation


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Jeff,

Good story....funny turn of events there as you were able to find out which neighbor complained. Welcome to the board.

Linda


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Great post warren! gave me lots of ideas 

thnks

elvis


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I also help my neibors out to keep them off my back about the birds.
Shovel their drive(s), walk the dog (I love her so it's all good), moe their lawns (either way I have to cause one of them has cripaling arthritus  ), and if a pigeons decided to poop on either of their cars I run out a wash it off AS SOON AS POSSABLE (proferably before they see it)!!  
It doesn't both me in the least: shoveling and moeing builds up muscles in the arms and walk is good exersise. So it's just great.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I was looking on the internet for the limit of birds a pigeon flyer is allowed to have in my town. I am uncertain exactly how many is actually allowed, but I did narrow it down to 25 or 40. I know all the pigeon flyers seem to have more than is actually allowed. Is that a common thing for pigeon flyers to have more than the city actually allows?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

*Zookeeper,*

No it is not good to do, those that do are probably caustious to not attract attention, but just try to keep your birds under control, don't open loft - setup timeout times when they are hungry so when they are finished with their exercise they go in the loft and don't hang out on any roofs, keep your area clean, during molting try to use a shop vacume to get the feathers before they find their way over to someone's yard and annoy them. If you don't aggitate the neighbors then normally no one has a problem with it and the city doesn't have any reason to start trying to change the ordinance regulations, they don't have any idea how many birds someone has, unless they get a visit from the city and those are usually scheduled.

_*Ellen*_


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

The calgary bylaw permits up 90 birds  , i think thats more than enough. hmmm   

Elvis


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

elvis_911 said:


> The calgary bylaw permits up 90 birds  , i think thats more than enough. hmmm
> 
> Elvis


 Elvis,

I agree, however good ole York, Pa. USA allows 200 !


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW, 200 thats a lot of birds...heck 30 is a lot hmmm i wonder how it would be like having 200 birds  ... there was actually a by law against having pigeons at all in the city untill pigeon fanciers got rid of the bylaw  

Elvis


----------



## go4pigeons (Mar 28, 2005)

Big article in the local newspaper this morning about chickens inside the city limits. Evidently the city is developing regulations on all poultry. They usually include pigeons and doves in poultry for these regs. We will have to see what happens.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

are you allowed to keep chickens??? wouldnt they like "scream" in the morning disturbing people??

Elvis


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

elvis_911 said:


> are you allowed to keep chickens??? wouldnt they like "scream" in the morning disturbing people??
> 
> Elvis


Hi Elvis,

Speaking from first hand experience, yes, they will scream @ first peep of sunlight, or so it seemed to me. I had a neighbor a few years back who raised chickens. But, there was something he could do to correct that problem, and he did. Maybe if they are covered or can not see the sun rising?? Either that or perhaps he had them in an enclosed building.

fp


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I think thats pretty cool...you never heard the rooster?? Do females do the same as the roosters?

Elvis


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Hen Sounds Set To Music ..*

Roosters can rattle the windows with their crowing .. hens can be pretty loud too, but if you ignore the music in this .. that's pretty much what hens sound like .. enjoy!

http://www.rims.net/chicken_balk81889898888881514.wav

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Terri!!

Where do you get all your great links....crack me up, I really got into the beat there.

And Elvis, I was getting woken up every morning at the crack of dawn by the roosters' crow, as were all the neighbors. He did something that fixed it, 'cause I didn't hear them anymore after enuf people complained, but he still continued to house them there. I think people were upset at their new alarm clock more than chickens living in the neighborhood.

Think Terri's link answers the rest  .

fp


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

My wife is giving me a hard time about a couple of little Bantam Rooster's that are out and Roosting about 25 ft from the bedroom slideing glass door, We sure don't have to worry about sleeping in and missing the crack of dawn "every" morning LOL . I laugh now but I'll here about it in the morning.


----------

